# Looking at my first puppy!



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Going to look at our first litter of puppy's tomorrow, 3 weeks old. What should I be looking for? There chocolate/ black with White bits on apparently! English show mum and miniature poodle dad.
I'm so excited! But worried I'll get carried away and want them all!
Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

hi Laura its an exciting time... rather than me waffle on you'll probably find JoJos blog about puppy selection very useful. At the bottom of any of JoJo's posts there is a link. Gives you all the things you should need to know, be confident ask questions and go with your head not your heart, let us know how you get on x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Any news on a future poo for the site?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

How did it go!!!!???


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Ahh sorry guys, it's tomorrow now! Tomorrow at 6 so check back after and I will try and put photos on of them! There's 7 I know that, 1 girl! So we will have to see ) ah so excited!x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh right fair enough, good luck then!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did the blog help at all... enjoy your visit, good luck x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck Laura, look forward to meeting your new pup.


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks! Yes jojos blog did help a lot x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Laura... happy puppy search ...

Thanks Karen for telling Laura about My Dogs Life puppy guide.... it may help you find a good breeder and a puppy of your choice ... 

Where are you viewing puppies? 

Are you really excited .. I get so excited before I visit puppies .. and I have seen a few, but it never fades my excitement ....


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Seeing them at a local lady who advertised them in a school newsletter! So just a hobby breeder I guess! Seems lovely on the phone an really wants the puppies to go to family homes 
I think there show cockers/miniature poodle, black and chocolate with White patches! 
I'm really excited, but worried as there's only 1 girl left and we want a girl but she might not be the right one! So don't want to rush into picking her for the sake of it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cute baby by the way ... I like children just as much as I like cockapoos & cakes  

Sometimes things like this are just meant to be .....


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh thanks! Yeah my son is gorgeous! He loves my mums dog (a collie) so will be nice to have one of our own to grow up with, I think it's important for him to learn how to treat animals and enjoy looking after a pet!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

hi laura , we too are in search of our 1st cockapoo puppy , dont be put off by there only being one girl left ... with our last dog (a westie) we were searching for a girl .. only one boy left in the liiter went to look anyway when we got there the next day , the buyer of the only girl in that litter had changed her mind (she didnt want to wait 3 weeks till they were ready!) well we fell in love ... we waited the 3 weeks and bought her home , she was the most special little dog ever , sometimes fate plays apart in the choosing of pups and owners  good luck tonight ,
julie


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck for tonight! It's so exciting looking at puppies


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

keep an open mind ... consider the lovely boys


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

yes i will! not sure if i should just say, dont tell me which is the girl, and then sit and get to know them and see which ones i really love? and then go from there. I only thought about a girl because i grew up with girl dogs and im a bit over run with boys in my family! Partner, 7month old baby, and 4 month old kitten all boys!!! feel i need some girly company haha!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Lauramegan said:


> yes i will! not sure if i should just say, dont tell me which is the girl, and then sit and get to know them and see which ones i really love? and then go from there. I only thought about a girl because i grew up with girl dogs and im a bit over run with boys in my family! Partner, 7month old baby, and 4 month old kitten all boys!!! feel i need some girly company haha!


i think thats an excellent idea .. whereabouts you puppy hunting ? you can pm if you want xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think just go for a puppy you like  ... 

I have been researching which puppy to choose from a litter and to be honest just pick one you like ... I have read so much ref size, *** and really the best advice I could give you is each puppy is different... go for one you like ..

Boys, girls, large and small puppies can all have unwanted behaviour and can all be equally loving pets ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf is the girliest boy ever and Mable is such a tomboy x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Exactly ... lol .. see *** and size doesn't matter  

Honey is boss for sure, well after me...


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm looking in devon, the place is only 10mins down the road from me today! So I really hope the right one is there for us  as I'd love a local puppy. 
I'm so excited, but not sure at 3 weeks how much of there personality will come through, guess it's just an excuse to see them more and more!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay so they were gorgeous!no idea how to upload photos on my iPhone to here... Will figuar it out! Stuck between two - choccy boy with White patches, black girl with White bits! Both adorable, black girl is a little bigger and really active, first one to open it's eyes and walk etc, so not sure if that makes her better or not! Boy was very sleepy and lazy, but at 3 weeks I cant tell!!

Help


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

they are only 3 weeks .. just go for one you like Laura .. oh I am excited for you ...

I think it is wonderful the pups are raised in thehome and the breeder is so close ... you can visit more often and get a bond with your puppy even before he or she comes home ...

When are you going back?


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Next week to pay the deposit, but need to decide tonight really which one because she only has a few left and more people are coming tomorrow to look at them!! Eek! Will try and upload photos? Hmmm


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are any reserved? Where you happy with her and the mum? is she letting you wait before you choose? You'll notice a difference with every week x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Must have been posting at the same time x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha! There are 2 reserved I think out of 7 and people viewing them every week. I need to pick now otherwise they will all be gone, it's a shame i won't get to know them before I made a choice but my options are between 2 anyway and im not sure how different they will be? I'm thinking chocolate boy because he was lovely! But i really wanted a girl! ! Oh dear!
Yeah will see them next week and hopefully will have made the right choice


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh and the mum was beautiful!!! She was so friendly, she was gentle with my baby and so loving with the puppies and didn't mind us being around them and picking them up. She was such a beautiful speckled gold an White! Very gutted the puppies didn't have her markings!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I feel like I am puppy shopping too ... 

Post a pic and we can all pick our favourites .... 

Laura go for a puppy you like .. and as the breeder is so close you will see your puppies character develop over the next few weeks ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Choccy Boy .. yum yum ... 

My next puppy will be a choccy ... 

Mum and puppies all sound lovely ...


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

<a href="http://s1085.photobucket.com/albums/j431/lauraclut/?action=view&current=5e9cefcf.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j431/lauraclut/5e9cefcf.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

Oh man I don't know if that will work from my iPhone! Apologies if that's a load of HTML rubbish!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

u need to use the img code, but I don't have an i phone so I can't help you there


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Ahh is this working?


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Woo! Check me out!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ok I am impressed 

& the puppies are scrummy ... choccy one with white tuxedo .. is that the boy ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done... dont feel negative towards the boy... I love my gorg boy and would have a boy again without giving it a second thought x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, it's between him and the black girl being held by the girl in red


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ah! Such a gorgeous little baby!! oh how I want another one!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't feel negative at all! I think he is so gorgeous, completely lovely! There's just something about me that really wants a girly


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Black girl!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Then you've answered your question go with the girl... you know you want to


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

all these puppies!!! OMG! i just sent my hubby a pic of a new puppy, not at all what we were looking for, and more than we can spend at the moment...but I am on the hunt and if the perfect puppy happens to come my way then...dare I say it...no bad Mo, don't say it!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

But is it bad that she is a little bigger and the first to walk, open eyes, and the first one to walk away from mum and explore? Will this mean she will be a bit nuts when she's older? The boy was sleepy and seemed more relaxed but who knows!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They are still young...do you have to select now? or are they waiting for selections?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Black cockapoos are rather gorgeous ... you want a girl ..

I would never tell anyone who to buy from or which puppy to pick ...

But please dont try to work out puppy behaviour at this young age .. a well raised and bred litter will all be lovely ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cant answer that one sorry but I was in a similar position and visited Wilf when he was small and left with the intent of picking when the litter was older but the breeder contacted me saying she was being pushed by people to be allowed to reserve, so we chose earlier than we wanted and I spent the next few weeks excited but also worried that I had picked the wrong one..... but everything was fine ... honest x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Have to chose by tomorrow! 2 have already gone, and a lot of people are lined up to see! And the girl is the only one left


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Amanda shall we have a whip round x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I just want to make the right choice for my family although I'm sure either would fit in perfectly!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Awh amanda  sell something? I made money on eBay selling clothes for a puppy haha!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LMAO!!!!! HAHAHAHH I Never thought of that!!!!!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay so I'm thinking ....ohhhh I don't know! Choccy boy?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

did you go solo or with someone else? if they are 5 minutes away. ..call and go back


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I went with my other half and our baby to make sure the mum was friendly with him!  i think either puppy would be lovely and fantastic i just can't make the decision!!! She wanted a decision by tomorrow as another woman is coming to view them


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What does your other half think?? or is it all up to you??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Could you call around in the morning... the pups could be acting differently then, you could have caught one sleepy and the other more active x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

He doesn't mind, he prefers the chocolate colour and has been reading up about different tendencies with *** and he thinks boy! 
But overall choice comes down to me woo.
Can't really go and see them again as my OH works till 4 and I wouldn't want to go with my bubba and pick on my own! Just need to bite the bullet now really and choose! Brown boy!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think deep down you will be happy with either ... 

I am not great at making decision .. when I was choosing my new puppies name I had about 5 final names ... totally rubbish at making decisions .. but great at loving cockapoos


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha but I'm worried it's because the right one isn't there? And maybe we should wait? I was just so in love with the mum dog and the family though....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha .. why not sleep on it .....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

[email protected] be counting cockapoo's x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I've done it! Chocolate boy  coming home on the 22nd October!!! (it's my birthday on 7th nov so clearly a birthday present for me!!))
Now! To think about names... Hmmm! Maybe i will sleep on that or else I'll be up all night!
Have a baby group tomorrow might ask all the mums there babies names and go from there! Love people names for animals but want a funky name - something to go with Toby (my son) and Freddie (the kitten) 
Thanks for all your help!
Going to see him again next week so will upload more photos and hopefully will know him better xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good stuff... now then Ralph, Seth, Stanley,Fin, Walter,Boris... erm


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant news Laura, Izzy thinks a chocolate boy sounds very fine and she can't wait to meet him at our first SW meet! Xx


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes would love to meet other cockapoos of all different shapes and colours!

We have decided to call our puppy Isaac  so Isaac will be here on the 22nd October or a little after so I look forward to learning all about him and begging for help and advice from you guys!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lauramegan said:


> Yes would love to meet other cockapoos of all different shapes and colours!
> 
> We have decided to call our puppy Isaac  so Isaac will be here on the 22nd October or a little after so I look forward to learning all about him and begging for help and advice from you guys!


I am feeling a little uneasy this morning, as when I read your post on names it was instantly Isaac that came into my mind.  Wonder if I am developing some kind of second sight or something...... Oh well, it might be a useful skill to have, and will help predict when Teddy is next going to feel the need for a chew at my shoes, etc. so I can remove them to safety
Good luck with wee Isaac - I feel I have an affinity with him now after that strange name flash this morning.


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh wow that is amazing!! Definitely his name then!
Although just got a message from another breeder saying she has just had puppies, all choccy boys and girls! What do I do? Do I go and see them and cancel on Isaac or just stick with Isaac being the right one? 
 good job im on maternity leave with all this thinking I'm doing!

For anyone interested the other puppy's are tuckleberry if you google them x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wouldn't like to have to make that choice - my own instinct would be to go with the original Isaac - but then, I would say that, wouldn't I, . Whatever you decide it will be an exciting time for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I think your right  original Isaac


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Lauramegan said:


> I've done it! Chocolate boy  coming home on the 22nd October!!! (it's my birthday on 7th nov so clearly a birthday present for me!!))
> Now! To think about names... Hmmm! Maybe i will sleep on that or else I'll be up all night!
> Have a baby group tomorrow might ask all the mums there babies names and go from there! Love people names for animals but want a funky name - something to go with Toby (my son) and Freddie (the kitten)
> Thanks for all your help!
> Going to see him again next week so will upload more photos and hopefully will know him better xxx


I just read the whole thread - very exciting! Well done you for choosing - what a stressful time it must have been! But, it was definitely the right decision, he is a cutie. And, once you go choc, you never go.. oh, that doesn't work, does it?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think there are a few people on here with puppies from Tuckleberry.... I think Marzys Boycie is ??? but ickle Isaac already has a name x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah I will stick with my choice  Isaac is the one for me! I shall not be tempted by others!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy fab news Laura ... I am so pleased for you xxxx

Welcome to the forum Issac .... 

Choccy pups are scrummy ... I don't have one YET ... but I want a choccy one next year


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Jojo you should try to Collect all colours of the rainbow!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Laura
Just read through this thread - such exciting news. What a dilemma you had. So glad you made a decision - I really sensed that the choccy boy was the right one for you.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY!!! Welcome to Isaac!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Laura, only just catching up on this post. I was so unsure which way you would sway....but I think you made the right choice - just a gut instinct 

I've always known and had bitches too and chose a boy. No regrets, he's the best!

Clare
x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

so glad you all feel positive about it!! i feel really happy, really excited now and looking forward to seeing him again next week. Im sure once ive seen him again i willl feel even more positive about the situation!

Now ive got 4 weeks to get ready?! anyone have a helpful blog (like jojos on choosing a puppy) about what i should really have and get and the best places to get it before Isaac comes homes?


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Been trying to get in contact with the breeder to arrange to pay deposit and get another snuggle with Isaac but she isn't answering the texts etc  starting to worry now! Hope she has just broken her phone or is very busy...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

did you tell her which dog you had chosen?? do you have a land line for her?


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah it was between 2, and someone else wanted the other. But they were so similar.. 
Yes I have a landline number but i don't want to pester? Sent a text yesterday and today? When we met i said id contact her this week to arrange when we will bring the deposit. Oh


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you are probably fine, I would call the house and just say, I don't want to pester but i wanted to make sure I got the money to you, I am sure she will understand your excitement.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Laura - go pester!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lauramegan said:


> so glad you all feel positive about it!! i feel really happy, really excited now and looking forward to seeing him again next week. Im sure once ive seen him again i willl feel even more positive about the situation!
> 
> Now ive got 4 weeks to get ready?! anyone have a helpful blog (like jojos on choosing a puppy) about what i should really have and get and the best places to get it before Isaac comes homes?


More info ... it may help you ... 

Puppy proofing your home before Isaac comes home ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/08/25/how-to-puppy-proof-your-home/

Puppy equipment ..

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/08/10/essential-equipment-for-your-new-puppy/


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll wait until tomorrow i think and ring then. I feel bad, I mean she doesnt work but has lots of other animals and a beautiful house to run I guess! Would feel really upset if she has sold him to someone else!

Thanks for the info jojo I will have a browse and make a list and then watch my bank balance disappear! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow you have patience, I would not be able to wait at all!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I am quite patient! Guess it comes with having a very naughty 7month old baby to deal with


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh fab news she just text me, apparently had replied but typical phone didn't work! Seeing isaac thursday so get ready for some more photos! They loved the name Isaac as they have a house in port Isaac (yes they are very well off) and so will be a nice reminder for him when he is older! Yay so excited  won't sleep now!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Great news  I'm happy it's turned out well  Sure you can't wait for another visit!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How exciting! Glad it has all worked out and look forward to the photos!


----------

